# PowerBook G4 Ti - Ne s'allume pas.



## iMacounet (9 Septembre 2011)

J'ai un Ti depuis aujourd'hui, acheté en panne.

La panne, c'est qu'il ne s'allume pas du tout! Pas de charge batterie... J'ai lu que cela pouvais être à cause de la pile sauvegarde (Li/on 3,7v CR3035) maintenant introuvable!

Si je le laisse brancher 30min voire 1h, sans la plle sauvegarde, pensez vous que la batterie va charger ?

Si je remplace par une CR2032 3V ? ...


----------



## Onmac (14 Septembre 2011)

Je pense que tu devrai acheter un vrai chargeur de Ti Apple. Ensuite, un vraie batterie (15 euros en promo chez surcouf, va jeter un coup d'oeil)
Démontes la CM et passe un coup d'aspirateur. (en même temps, regarde si il n'y a pas une soudure défectueuse.
Es ce que tu as de la RAM ? 

Il faut tout mettre pour qu'il démarre "normalement"


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Septembre 2011)

Si le voyant du chargeur est rouge et non ortange, tu débranche la pile de sauvegarde, il doit passer au vert et puis tu la rebranche et c'est tout, normalement ça fonctionne !

Attention, ce soucis arrive que sur les rev 1, sinon cm HS, verifie aussi les mosfet d'alim, mais les CMS c'est pas facile à déssouder


----------



## Onmac (16 Septembre 2011)

Où se trouve la pile ? (J'ai déjà chercher sur mon 550Mhz, jamais trouvé


----------



## iMacounet (16 Septembre 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Si le voyant du chargeur est rouge et non ortange, tu débranche la pile de sauvegarde, il doit passer au vert et puis tu la rebranche et c'est tout, normalement ça fonctionne !
> 
> Attention, ce soucis arrive que sur les rev 1, sinon cm HS, verifie aussi les mosfet d'alim, mais les CMS c'est pas facile à déssouder


ouais mais j'ai pas le chargeur d'origine,
je penche plus pour la cm hs

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------




Onmac a dit:


> Où se trouve la pile ? (J'ai déjà chercher sur mon 550Mhz, jamais trouvé


sous le lecteur dvd


----------

